# Need your thoughts - Previcox after Spay?



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

what did they perscribe for pain management? When Scarlett got spayed we got sent home with Tramadol to be given every 6 hrs the first 24 hrs post op and then as needed.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey was sent home with Rimadyl. I gave her one, then I did some research and tossed the rest down the toilet. She was fine by the next day.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

They gave her Previcox around 2:30 but we can't give her anymore until tomorrow morning.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

cham said:


> Hailey was sent home with Rimadyl. I gave her one, then I did some research and tossed the rest down the toilet. She was fine by the next day.


Was she groaning and whining the night of her spay? That's what's really pulling on my heart strings. I wish I knew if her pain was being managed correctly. 

I called the vet when we got home and they said that it's not uncommon to be acting like this.... but..... ugh.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley had Previcox after his neuter. It made him really sick. He got massive diahrea. I don't normally do pain meds after spay/neuter and I don't know why I gave it to him. I think they need to be a little sore so that they stay quiet.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

How is it going now, is she more relaxed? I gave rimadyl for one day, but Abby never showed signs of discomfort. 

I don't think I would give meds early unless I talked to the vet.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

cham said:


> Hailey was sent home with Rimadyl. I gave her one, then I did some research and tossed the rest down the toilet. She was fine by the next day.


Sorry to hijack the thread Kim, Rimadyl isn't my favorite drug - but remember that when it was introduced the target patient was (and still is) older arthritic dogs. Older dogs are more likely to have compromised liver and kidney function already which is exaggerated on rimadyl. 

In young, healthy dogs a small dose as a short-term pain relief is very safe. Same thing with deramaxx. I've found deramaxx to be significantly more shelf stable (over rimadyl and tramadol)...As a competitor in many dog sports where we spend a lot of time on the road I always keep a couple of Deramaxx in my first aid bag just in case something happens and we need it...rather than potentially having to find an emergency vet in a strange city.

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

KRayl said:


> Was she groaning and whining the night of her spay? That's what's really pulling on my heart strings. I wish I knew if her pain was being managed correctly.
> 
> I called the vet when we got home and they said that it's not uncommon to be acting like this.... but..... ugh.


The groaning could very well be stomach upset - or she just feels weird. How much (dosage) of the Previcox was she given and how much are you supposed to give her tomorrow?

Erica


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

As the night goes on, we're thinking that she is just not feeling well (anesthesia? previcox?) but each time she takes a cat nap, she wakes up slightly more herself. She did vomit a bit, once, but it was just a small amount. She has taken tiny bites of her favorite treats and had a sip of water - no interest in the raw chicken, though. It really doesn't seem like the incision itself is bugging her a whole lot but it does look like her back legs are. Each time she gets up to walk she takes a couple of steps, plops down and starts licking her back legs (not the incision). Wonder if her legs are numb still and it just feels weird???

They gave her 227mg tablets. The instructions are 1/2 tablet once a day for five days. Unless she starts acting fine then they said to not give her any at all. 

I can't wait to get the night behind us. Looking forward to having her back to her 'ol self.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You probably won't need it after Weds. Just try to make her as comfortable as possible in the meantime.

I'd try to hold off on Weds with the dose as long as possible (into the evening or night), because if she doesn't feel any discomfort...she could bounce around too much.

Then I'd try Thursday without it at all. All of ours have been fine in a couple of days.

Do keep an eye on her ability to walk. When Mira was spayed, she had some serious problems as a result. She was in severe pain for 2 months, and couldn't walk more than 3-4 steps without falling for weeks. NSAIDS didn't help at all. The only thing that did was acupuncture. She has spondylosis (which we didn't know until all this), and being on her back on the metal table during the spay caused disk inflammation, and rear instability.

Plus she got an infection in the spay site...and then a skin infection, ear infection, vaginal infection...and on and on. Her thyroid had crashed due to the spay, but it did come back. That sometimes happens....but very rarely.

Today, she's perfectly normal...no pain, no infections, no problems at all. But it was a long recovery period. We've had many girls spayed over the years and have never had anything like this happen. We even had another girl spayed at the same time and she was 90% normal the next day! We had no clue what was wrong...and neither did our Vet after a couple of weeks of treatment. He sent us to our other Vet...and she treated Mira from that point on. She's an acupuncturist/chiropractor, Holistic and traditional Vet.

I'd expect your girl to be somewhat wobbly up to about 24 hrs after the spay (some take longer for the anesthesia to wear off completely than others do), but if she's still wobbly after that...I'd contact the Vet.

I think she'll probably be just fine. She'll sleep the night away...and be pretty normal in the morning!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really believe in good pain protocols for dogs. They can be stoic; it's well known they have an instinct to conceal pain. I'd rather err on the side of an extra day of tramadol. I agree with Erica about Rimadyl. If a young dog does fine with it stomach wise, it's absolutely fine for a few days or even a few weeks(except labs, I think). I dont know the specific drug Avery is taking, but a spay is an invasive surgery and probably does hurt quite a bit, at least at first.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Well after a pretty sleepless night last night, Avery woke up went outside, did her business, had a good breakfast and is now relaxing on her bed chomping on an antler. It's so nice to see those bright eyes again. We discovered aroung 1:30 this morning that the ecollar didn't fit her so I stayed awake until 3:30 to be sure she didn't get herself into any trouble. She may have licked it a bit after I fell asleep because it's a bit cleaner but it looks great - no redness at all. Today we're on a mission to find an inflatable collar that fits her - none of the stores around here had one. 

Our vet said they'd call us today so we'll talk to them about this but - is it 'normal' for her to take a couple of steps and just plop down??? It's probably soon to be wondering that since it hasn't even been 24hrs but it just seems odd to me. Again, it doesn't look like she's doing it because of her incision because when she sits, she starts licking her inner thigh but I could be completely wrong. If it is because it's just sore, we should know soon since I gave her Previcox not too long ago.

I've never been through this with dogs - only cats - and they bounced back in no time.


----------

